# Uploading ftp



## Geekgirl

Can anyone answer this please

Why when I upload my changes for my website via ftp the changes do not appear in Firefox but they do in IE?


----------



## carsey

Try refreshing twice.....I usually tap F5 twice in quick sucession. Its fine for me in Firefox, its just IE that I have the trouble with....and its strange way of handling code


----------



## Geekgirl

Back when I studied HTML (2002) we were always told Firefox handled the code differently. 

Now when I open my index using Firefox it shows all my changes. But on the internet it does not. 

When I open it using IE my logo is missing ..............:laugh:

I actually should pay someone to rework my website, as you can see it is totally lame using HTML. I actually designed it for my own use, its all informational. I do not sell over the net. 


Could you open this in IE and then in Firefox to see what I am seeing? 
www.tjscustomcomputers.com


----------



## Peoples

I've tried loading your site on Opera, Firefox, Internet Explorer & Safari.
They all look the same to me. The only think i noticed that
wasn't loading was your image on the top right.
It wouldn't load in either of the browsers. Might be the path
specified in the code that might be pointing to the wrong 
location.

Other than that, everything looks the same on this end.
I had those issues with uploading to an ftp before but a 
couple of pounds on the refresh button got it working for
me.

This is off topic but i noticed the address of the buisness.
Freeport, PA. I used to play in the Freeport Invitational out
there and in a few cities around. I haven't been back there
in a while though.


----------



## carsey

try changing this but to:



Code:


<P align=center><IMG src="images/Bannerdesignedbygtp.GIF"></P>

 Change to:


Code:


<P align=center><IMG src="/images/Bannerdesignedbygtp.gif"></P>


----------



## Old Rich

The first time I opened it in Firefox, some of the banners did not look the same . . but then I got a notice that an update needed to be installed . . after that, it looks the same in IE and Firefox ( I don't use FF very often, so there is no telling how long the update had been lurking )


----------



## Geekgirl

The image is uploaded, it shows when I view the index but on the net it is not showing with Firefox but does show with IE.
I have added a hit counter on the left bottom ,if you see this then this is the new changed page.

Yes the Invitational is a huge event here, they set off fireworks on the last day


----------



## Geekgirl

> try changing this but to:
> 
> Code:
> 
> <P align=center><IMG src="images/Bannerdesignedbygtp.GIF"></P>
> 
> Change to:
> Code:
> 
> <P align=center><IMG src="/images/Bannerdesignedbygtp.gif"></P>


carsey that worked thank you


----------



## Old Rich

I see the counter with both . .


----------



## Geekgirl

Yeah it seems to be ok now, I am working on some of the other pages now. I need to update it as I am buying banner space here at the forum. Jason has not been given the banner yet so he has posted only my link for now. I wanted to put the hit counter on it to see if the forum generates any hits for me. 

I am open for criticism, anyone see anything wrong with my site other than its lame :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus

Horribly lame, Teej. Just rubbish. 

I do have to say that the way the gradient is setup could be redone. Rather than fade from green to white and then back it's easier on the eyes and text to have it just fade to white. I accomplish this in most cases by creating a VERY (we're talking almost 4000px) tall image where only the top 400px are gradiated. The rest is white. If you've ever been to MSN and its affiliate site you'll see this in action.


----------



## carsey

Just make it something like 1px wide and we can use CSS to repeat the image across to the full length of the users screen. Very easily done.


----------



## Geekgirl

It fades back out because it is repeating , cant figure out how to make it the whole page. I am not even sure how it is repeating itself I never did nothing to the file. How would I achieve the fade to white look?

*EDIT*
I found this and would like to use it as my background, how do I make it so it doesnt repeat itself? Remember I am using basic HTML


----------



## ebackhus

Oh man... There was something like a *repeat=no* command or something.

I also found this tidbit over at www.tutorialized.com



HTML:


<style type="text/css">

body {
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	}
</style>


----------



## Geekgirl

I'm not using CSS I only use HTML. That didnt work unless I dont know where to place the code


----------



## ebackhus

That code go into the HEAD area of your HTML coding. No CSS involved! :wink:


----------



## Geekgirl

The head element contains general information, also called meta-information, about a document. Meta means "information about".
http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_intro.asp


I was taught to place the body element after you close the head. 

Example:
<html>
<head>
<title>Title of page</title>
</head>
<body>
This is my first homepage. <b>This text is bold</b>
</body>
</html>

So, my body is after the /head


----------



## Redcore

That's correct, you'd put the CSS code inside of the head...

<html>
<head>
<title>Title of page</title>
*<style type="text/css">

body {
background-repeat: no-repeat;
}
</style>*
</head>
<body>
This is my first homepage. <b>This text is bold</b>
</body>
</html>

I'll keep checking on this thread to help you out in the future :wave:


----------



## ebackhus

Hmm, the source said it goes in the <head> area... It's been ages since I've even used that code so I'm honestly not too sure.


----------



## Jaxo

Geekgirl,

What ebackhus and redcore are showing is correct. Really what your doing with that code is telling the browser that <body> background image should not repeat. It doesn't not actually replace the <body> tag in which you have your html code in. This is why CSS is so powerful. You can target a specific element and give it attributes like green, no repeat, text color white, etc... http://www.w3schools.com has a great tutorial that makes it easy to pickup. Highly recommend reading it. :grin: Hope that helps shed some light on it.


----------



## carsey

Are you sure that would work as there is no image being defined in the CSS??

To be honest, what I would do, is create a single pixel line like mentioned before and then have the CSS load that and repeat-x so it fills the users screen up.


----------



## Geekgirl

I resized the image..:laugh::laugh:
The only problem now is on 1 or 2 pages it repeats when you scroll but I am not worried about that, I wanted the main page fixed.


----------



## Jaxo

I was thinking about this last night. carsey your right, you would want to reference the image too. Like this:



Code:


<style type="text/css">

body {
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
        background:url('images/header_bg.gif'); 
	}
</style>




> To be honest, what I would do, is create a single pixel line like mentioned before and then have the CSS load that and repeat-x so it fills the users screen up.


In that code above on my site it repeats-x because that image is only 1px wide by 149px high.

There are many different options and paths you can take Geekgirl. Let us know how we can help :grin:


----------

